# AHORA LE TOCA A JESUS MARIA (BY LEDPER)



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

quien diria que uno de los distritos lideres en construcción y densificación sería Jesus Maria, pero pues sí como ven, además que este distrito siempre ha cuidado muy bien sus areas verdes, y sus avenidas arboladas son muy bonitas.

Muchas gracias por las fotos LepPer son muy muy buenas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Felicitaciones LedPer !!!!*

Eres un excelente fotógrafo y sobretodo sabes que imágenes captar !!!!... estuve el domingo tempranito en los alrededores del Campo de Marte y quedé muy gratamente sorprendido de lo bonita que está la zona y lo bien cuidada y segura... Felicitaciones por Jesús María !!!!...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Costanero said:


> y es solo el comienzo , las obras siguen , como q tira para ser el nuevo Miraflores en el sector vivienda


Los sectores de Magdalena y Jesús María pegados a San Isidro se están conviertiendo en la "perita en dulce" para los promotores inmobiliarios ... son muy buenas zonas no tan caras como su vecino ficho y con un buen coeficiente de edificación ...

Excelentes fotos LedPer .... "la voz del pueblo es la voz de Dios", asi que ¿por qué no colocas copia de este Thread en "Ciudades y Rascacielos" de Latinscrapers ...??????


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

excelentes tomas ledper!!!
haz sabido captar muy bien todos los matices de jesus maria... el jesus maria antiguo, el moderno, de los parques, de los monumentos...es un distrito q guarda un encanto especial,, es bacan recorrer la plaza san jose..con todas sus tiendesitas, la zona metalera de galerias brasil,,ese centro comercial de metro en la av garzon....en fin,, mucho encanto en este distrito limeño.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

LedPer increíble!! Ya me ando preguntado qué distrito sigue!! Mostras tus fotos!! Jesús Maria ha cambiado mucho, y se ve bastante bien!! (= Gracias por las fotos y tus threads!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ledper: están lindas tus fotos, los colores, la nitidez. Cuánto verde hay en Jesús María, que bien que lo conserven así. Muy bonitos edificios están construyendo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindo el tema, lo vi todo desde el inicio, me gusto 

Gracias por las fotos


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ya ok Gracias, este es:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581246&page=4
> 
> Aunque todavía no llego a la parte de Escultura del Centenario, será cosa que estes atento a la actualización, pero normal puedes chekarlo, Salu2!! :cheers:


DALE INKADREW POSTEA LAS FOTOS DE LOS MONUMENTOS SOLO DAME UN POQUITO DE CREDITO SI?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

LedPer said:


> DALE INKADREW POSTEA LAS FOTOS DE LOS MONUMENTOS SOLO DAME UN POQUITO DE CREDITO SI?


Ah ok entonces te tomo la palabra, haré todo lo posible para que en estos dias pueda darme el tiempo y actualizar el thread, gracias y te daré los créditos correspondientes


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos de Jesús María! gran trabajo!.. aunque pasar por ahi y ver solo edificios ya me aburre un poco.. me gustaban las casas que habían antes.. en la Av. San Felipe y en Gregorio Escobedo.. pero bueno.. los edificios no están mal  ... aún queda Jr. Estados Unidos y sus casas bonitas.. como la que está en una de las fotos (la casa amarilla en la esquina de Jr. Estados Unidos con Av. San Felipe)

PD. Y ahora, que distrito sigue?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

FELICITACIONES LEDPER tus threads son de la pm, si que tienen estilo y las fotos pz estan de la pm todas sin expecion, lo mejor es q tus threads no bajan de level todos son 5 estrellas serio muy buenos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Cada foto me gusta mucho; a Jesús María siempre la tengo muy presente, si siempre paso por allí!!!!


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

LedPer said:


> OK PARA LOS QUE PIDIERON SKYLINE JESUS MARINO AQUI ESTA:


Gracias por estas fotos, especialmente porque son de la zona de mi colegio donde estudie por 11 anos, y me hace recordar...


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola alguien me puede linkear en que parte de este foro dicen que Lima es solo dos distritos ???

gracias 

saludos 

LedPer


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bueno, me da flojera, pero eso dijeron en varios threads antiguos. Aquí (en SSC)se ha mostrado mucho más que solo dos distritos.
En fin, me encantan tus fotos del skyline jesusmariano (así se dice, ¿no?)


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Limeñito said:


> Bueno, me da flojera, pero eso dijeron en varios foros antiguos. Aquí se ha mostrado mucho más que solo dos distritos.
> En fin, me encantan tus fotos del skyline jesusmariano (así se dice, ¿no?)


jesusmariano es correcto limeñito 

mmm pero en este foro en que tema mas o menos han dicho eso ?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LedPer said:


> jesusmariano es correcto limeñito
> 
> mmm pero en este foro en que tema mas o menos han dicho eso ?


Nahh... tu sigue con tu excelente trabajo..... Lima es lo que es por los ojos de tan buen fotògrafo.

Simplemente se me ha doblado el corazòn al ver este distrito al que amo por infinidad de razones... 

Con pena veo las viejas quintas desaparecer, bajo las construcciones de ediicios de departamentos...asì es el progreso....

Gracias por las fotos, regias!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Gracias por seguir aportando Ledper!!! personalemente me encanta el edificio con esos cuadrados de colores!


----------

